# How do you butcher your dogs name?



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just for fun...How many names do you have for your fluff? I'll start. Rudy's official name is Rudy Robert "Ruettiger" , but he also goes by the following names depending on the mood: 

Roo 
RudyRoo 
RooRoo
Rudical
Rudinski
Rutabaga
Rucipher (for when he is being bad!)
NephRu (that's what his aunts calls him:wub:. Their little nephRu)
Rudolph 

He even has his very own song! Sung to the tune of Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer...

_Rudy the tiny Maltese, _
_has a very tiny nose, _
_and if you ever saw him...._
_you would never say he grows._

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Leigh, those are a lot of names for a dog you only recently adopted, lol!! Bonnie has a few, too:

Bonnie Marie (when she's naughty, which is hardly ever)
Knucklehead Smith - when she's goofy, which is often
Shayna - when she's adorable - which is often
Bonzai - this one is one that other people call her, I don't particularly like it, but...
Bon - another one that other people call her
Bonnie Bonita - other people
Princess - other people
Monkey - waiter at one of our favorite restaurants

There have been more over the years, but these are the current ones!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol...that Rudinski!

MiMi's name is Marilyn Monroe 

I almost never call her that.

MiMi
Meemer
Sweetness
Me Me Me!
Wee Wee

Ray has more names:
Ray of Sunny Love is his official name
Ray
Raybert
Roybone
Bone man
Rabie
Rabie baby
RayMond (when he is a tiny bit less than good)
Waywee (well actually, MiMi calls him Waywee)

Ru Calla Ru
RuRu
Ru
Ruby
Ruby toodie


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

My favorites! 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Leigh, those are a lot of names for a dog you only recently adopted, lol!! Bonnie has a few, too:
> 
> Bonnie Marie (when she's naughty, which is hardly ever)
> *Knucklehead Smith* - when she's goofy, which is often
> ...





Sylie said:


> Lol...that Rudinski!
> 
> MiMi's name is Marilyn Monroe
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Lacie:*
Lacie Lu (by my Stepdaughter)
Ooodie Boodie -- have no idea but I call her this most of the time
Chou Chou - French term of endearment
Lacina

*Tilly:*
Tilly Willy - most of the time
Willy
Tillena
Twit

*Secret:*
Seccy Socorro
Seeecks
Wittle Bit
Short Stuff
Seckie Weekie - most of the time

And of course if they're being naughty, I may have few other choice names pop out (not to be published here - LOL). But they're seldom THAT naughty.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Bibu is called the weirdest names ever. The best part? That he responds to all! :HistericalSmiley:

- Wiwi or Wiwiwawi
- Bubi or Bubi Bubi
- Luli Luli
- Mi ti tutti
- Chuchi or Chu Chuchi

...i know they're weird...they're a mix of who knows what languages!

Sylvia, that is so cute that you call Mimi "Wee Wee" like I call Bibu "Wiwi"! I knew they were meant to be!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosette ah
Cosy Camarary
Sweet Baby
Sweetie Pie
Kitty Kitty
Bitsy
Cosy Wosy
Pippa (when she does something she shouldn't)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*Archie:*
Archie
Arch
Arch-a-roonie
BooBoo
Dude
Arch Man
Honey Bunny Bear Boy


*Abbey: (Abbey Rose Buttons & Bows)*
Abbey
Abbey Dabbey Doo
Abbey Dabbey
Dabbey Doo
Dabbs (? :blink
Dudette
Abigal (when she's bad)

*Ava: (Angel's Adore Ava L'Amour)*
Ava 
Ava Baby
Baby Girl
Honey Bunny Baby
Sweets
Widdle Bab
Sweetie Pie
Honey Bunny Girl :blush:
Baby Dudette

*Tinker:*
Tinker
Tinks
Tinkey Winkey
Winky
Tinker Winker
Winks
Wink
Little Dude
Widdle Guy


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

He even has his very own song! Sung to the tune of Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer...
[I said:


> Rudy the tiny Maltese, [/I]
> _has a very tiny nose, _
> _and if you ever saw him...._
> _you would never say he grows._
> ...


 
OMG!!! I didn't even catch this!!! That is adorable and so true!!! :HistericalSmiley: You're funny Leigh!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Lacie:*
> Ooodie Boodie -- have no idea but I call her this most of the time
> 
> *Tilly:*
> ...


Oodie Boodie, Tilly Willy, and Seckie Weekie! hahahahah! What a trio :wub:



Bibu said:


> Chu Chuchi


Little Bibu Chu Chuchi! Rudy thinks Kissy should also go by KissooLuLu. 



Cosy said:


> Kitty Kitty


 I love this!



The A Team said:


> Honey Bunny Bear Boy, Abbey Dabbey Doo, Widdle Bab, Widdle Guy


The A Team (aka the H-A-WW team!)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Leigh, Rucifer was really funny. :HistericalSmiley:


I call mine collectively: Monkeys, Loons, Kiddos, Girls (sorry Tucker!)

Their names & nick names are:

*Paris Inspector Weasel:*
-Pear
-Pear Bear
-Weasel
-Wheeze
-Cheesehead (when being bratastic)

*Coco Puff Garcia:*
-Coco Puffy
-Puffy
-Puffy monkey
-Coke (cause she's bubbly like soda)
-Cocos
-The Puffster

*Tucker Seacrest Sheen:*
-Tuck
-Tucky
-Buddy
-Kiddo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Leigh, I love all of Rudy's nicknames!! Rucifer was my favorite though...hehehhe! 

Bailey gets called lots of different names as well: 
1. BooBoo
2. Boogie
3. Bee
4. Monkey
5. Guggie 
6. Bailoo
7. Poodle Boy

I have NO idea where all of these even came from, but he gets called these more than his actual name! The one he gets called most often is "Poodle" hahha and he has his own song to go along with it:

(To the tune of Old McDonald Had a Farm)
Poodle, poodle poodle boy
Poodle, poodle poo...

(okay, you can call me crazy now!)


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> Just for fun...How many names do you have for your fluff? I'll start. Rudy's official name is Rudy Robert "Ruettiger" , but he also goes by the following names depending on the mood:
> 
> Roo
> RudyRoo
> ...


That's hilarious!! I thought I was the only one who was :wacko1:. :rofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Lol...that Rudinski!
> 
> MiMi's name is Marilyn Monroe
> 
> ...


"Wee-wee, Waywee, & RuRu"?:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Cosette ah
> Cosy Camarary
> Sweet Baby
> Sweetie Pie
> ...


I love Cosy Wosy!:tender:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Leigh, I love all of Rudy's nicknames!! Rucifer was my favorite though...hehehhe!
> 
> Bailey gets called lots of different names as well:
> 1. BooBoo
> ...


You know I'm not going to call you crazy since I posted Rudy's song! I love it! Sweet little poodle boy :thumbsup:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

aprilb said:


> That's hilarious!! I thought I was the only one who was :wacko1:.  :rofl:



Nope, I think we are all a little :wacko1:!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Ya'll are so funny-great thread! Here's mine...*

*Rose*: Rosie, Rosy-Posy, Little Coquette, Sweetness, Sweet-girl.

*Lily: *Wilwy, Wiwy, Wilikins-Bilikins, Little monkey,Teeny-tiny-strong-and-mighty, Sweet baby girl. 

Okay, I have a song too-to the tune of "Love & Marriage" by Frank Sinatra (which I heard as a child, I'm not that old:HistericalSmiley


"Wose & Wiwy, Wose & Wiwy. 
They're so soft and sweet, and oh so silly!
This I tell you, brother.
I can't have one without the other."


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> *Rose*: Rosie, Rosy-Posy, Little Coquette, Sweetness, Sweet-girl.
> 
> *Lily: *Wilwy, Wiwy, Wilikins-Bilikins, Little monkey,Teeny-tiny-strong-and-mighty, Sweet baby girl.
> 
> ...


I love your song, April. DH has written songs for all the pets, but they are just music...no lyric.Sometimes I sing songs to the kids that my mother used to sing to me when I was a wee thing. Like:
You you you
I'm in love with
you you you
say you love me too
please do, cause baby I'm in love with you.

I'll bet NOBODY remembers that one!

Fifer (pronounced feefer, which I decided was the male version of Fifi)
Fifer Louise
Pee Pee
Peeps
Weezie
Fifer the Benevolent
Never called him Fifi, oh wait, yes I did.

And I forgot the one I call Ray...Goofy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And one things I forgot to mention -- when I talk about the girls collectively, I refere to them as the BOOs. As in, I'm taking the BOOs with me, or, should I bring the BOOs.

Most of my close co-workers know by now that I'm talking bout the fluffs, but so often people look at me and think that I'm bringing the booze with me. LOL


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cute thread idea!! OK here we go:

*Lola:*
Lolo
Wola (because my grand daughter couldn't say L when she was little)
Rolly Poly Loly
Mama Dog
Boss Lady

*Frank:*
Frankie
Frankle
Frankie Pants
Fwankie
Buddy Boy

*Truffles:*
Truff
Truffy
Truff Girl
Twuffie
Truffleuffagus
Trouble
Mrs. Barks-a-lot

Probably more but that is all that is coming to mind


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci 
the boss
sargent
baci-poo
stinky winky
kisses


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

This is fun! Chloe has LOTS of names also and responds to them all!!!
Chloe
Chlo
Chlo Belle
Sweet Baby
BaBootsie
BooBoo
Pretty Girl
Stink Pot


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky doesn't have too many nicknames, just a few

Micky-Micky
Micky-Wicky
Hey Micky (as in "Hey Micky you blow my mind, hey Micky") That song gets stuck in my head soooooo often...


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

aprilb said:


> *Rose*: Rosie, Rosy-Posy, Little Coquette, Sweetness, Sweet-girl.
> 
> *Lily: *Wilwy, Wiwy, Wilikins-Bilikins, Little monkey,Teeny-tiny-strong-and-mighty, Sweet baby girl.
> 
> ...


I say little monkey too :aktion033:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I rarely call Mika by her name so this thread is perfect for me.

Meekies (the most common)
Meeks
Meeker
Baby Girl
Fluffer
Fluff Monkey


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> And one things I forgot to mention -- when I talk about the girls collectively, I refere to them as the BOOs. As in, I'm taking the BOOs with me, or, should I bring the BOOs.
> 
> Most of my close co-workers know by now that I'm talking bout the fluffs, but so often people look at me and think that I'm bringing the booze with me. LOL


The "Boos"??? :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

These are a hoot! I call my male fluff, whose real name is Mercury's Special Delivery, "Squeegee". Yeah, I know....not even close to his real name...LOL!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> Just for fun...How many names do you have for your fluff? I'll start. Rudy's official name is Rudy Robert "Ruettiger" , but he also goes by the following names depending on the mood:
> 
> Roo
> RudyRoo
> ...


:HistericalSmiley:I love those names.
I too have some names for Rocky.
Rockstar
bubba
bubs
Rocky boy
Rockymiester
the bubba boy

Forgot to mention my husband calls him monkey.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll play!!!

*Eli*:
One Eye Eli (cause he only has one eye)
Waggin' Tail Boy
Best Boy Ever

*Finnegan*:
Finn Finn
Finnagainagain
Best Boy NEVER (cause he can be a real grump)

*Phoebe Trixibell*:
FiFi (cause that was her name when we 'dopted her)
Love Puff
Fluff Puff


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

We did this on my parrot board years ago and it's pretty amusing how creative people get with their babies' nicknames! Some of Zooey's are:

Z
Zo
Zo-Zo
Soey
Girly
Girly-Whirly
Bebe(s)
Angel (Face)
Skittle(s)

Very random! LOL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Amber*
Pinkie
Pinkie Pie
Pinkster
Pinkity Poo
Princess Pinkie Pie
Amber Robison-when she's naughty

*Sasha*
Sashanader
The Nader
Naderator (who knows why?)
Kissenador
Fluff Butt
Sasha Robison (naughty dog)

*Emily*
M&M
Boo Boo
Foofinator
Emzer
Snuggwy Wuggwy

*Lil Bit*
Bitsy
Bitzers
Bitsy Bug
Bitsy Doodle

*Rylee*
Snuggle Bunny
Funny Bunny
Fluff Nugget
Dude
My Little Mansky
Doodle Bug
Doodle Noodle
Doodles

Al calls him Linguini (noodle) He's worse than me...


They all get called Foofer Fwuffs, Smidgen, Munchkins
It's a wonder they even know their real names... we only use their first and last names when they're in trouble...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG -- YOU PEOPLE ARE CRAZY. I WOULD NEVER REFER TO MY DOG BY ANY OF THOSE NAMES. :smpullhair::smpullhair:
:blink::blink:

However I have been known to call Tyler:
Ty Pie
Ty Pop
Pooch Pops
Pooch Cakes
Pooh Bear
Chunky Monkey 
Poohsghettio Pop
Smooch Pie
Muttsy (my son's name for him)
OCD Dog (when he was trying to get the sand off his legs at the beach)
:brownbag::brownbag: GUILTY AS CHARGED.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub:
Snowball
Snowball Pie 
Sweetheart 
Darlin' 
Pumpkin Pie
Apple Streudel Doodle Noodle 
Punkin' 
Apple Dumplin' 
Squeeze Heart 
Love Dove
Lover Dover
Angel Pie 
Squeezie Pie 
Baby Doll Doggie 
Pie 
Poochie Woochie 
Honey 
Love
:wub::wub::wub: 
All names spoken with lots of affection! :wub::wub::wub:

Oh, and sometimes I tell Snowball I should change his name to *Barker* when he decides to bark a lot. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Duggy's full name is Douglas Arthur Anne so he gets called many variations of that but mostly Duggy Anne.

Lil' Duggy Anne
Other "Anne" names
--- Barky Anne, Sleepy Anne, Stretchy Anne
Stinkberry Pie
Poodle or Poodle McNoodle
"The Baby" or "That Baby"

(All the Anne names started when we went to see him for the first time. He was a little scared and I started calling him "Shaky Anne." :wub

He also has a song about his Dad to the tune of "Oh Christmas Tree"; 
A rap (G-rated, of course);

and, if I am the one to take him out in the morning, I say a little rhyme to him that my Mom always said to me ---
_Good morning, Merry Sunshine
How did you wake so soon?
You scared away the little stars 
And shined away the moon!_

Oh, the two cockapoos next door are the Girly-Q's!


----------

